# Soliloquy



## ajtruckle

Hi

What is the right translation for soliloquy?

Thanks. 

Andrew


----------



## marsi.ku

Hi ajtruckle,
it can be "samomluva" if it is in general sense and "monolog" if it is in the dramatic/literary terminology.


----------



## ajtruckle

Hi

It is to describe on a schedule that the stated person will be doing a soliloquy on the platform.

Given your suggestions and descriptions I think that Monolog is the right one here.

Thank you.

Andrew


----------



## marsi.ku

Definitely, in this case it will be "monolog" - sometimes you can say also "vnitřní monolog", but vnitřní (= interne) is optional


----------

